# Sam's Club or Costco For Prepping



## Studhauler (Jul 30, 2011)

Costco finally came to town so now the question is; Sam's Club or Costco for prepping supplies? Or maybe your favorite mail order place? I don't like running around price shopping, I like to just go buy what I need. 

Please don't tell me how either of these companies are "bad", that is for a different threat.


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

We don't have a Costco nearby, so we use Sam's for some prepper things, like powdered milk, white rice, toilet paper (store brand), and some canned goods.

For bulk items like cheddar cheese powder, chicken/beef base powder, peanut butter powders, etc. we use http://www.bulkfoods.com/default.asp They've got long term storage items in bulk we can't find anywhere else.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

I don't have a Sam's (Walmart has not infiltrated our area yet). I have a Costco and a BJ's. Actually have memberships at both. They have different prices on everything and I shop the best price. There are also some things I can get at one that the other doesn't carry. For us BJ's is more "consumer" oriented--smaller packing but there are multiples in the pack. Costco is geared more for the business. Costco has a better selection of tools by us, but BJ's has a better food selection. 

My only recommendation....if Costco offers a one day free trial pass, use it and spend a lot of time there looking at everything and the pricing.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I buy some stuff large lot stuff at costco.. but Aldi is right by calling their self the Stock Up Store... Tasty food, and really good prices... Costco can save you some money, but you need to shop careful to do it..


----------



## Elizabeth (Jun 4, 2002)

Costco for us. A new one opened up last Fall fifty miles from our farm. The closest Sam's Club is over 100 miles away. 

I think that Costco has better prices, much better selection of the items we shop for, and the quality (of food items, which is mostly what we purchase there) is much higher than at the Sam's Club.


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

I like Sam's better than Costco, first time at Costco I got some old ground beef. I just can't get turned on to Costco, probably because I've shopped Sam's for so many years and prices in our area are pretty close at both places.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

We went to Costco, 30 miles east, once, with a friend, what a barn. Prices? I don't really know, I just wanted to leave. Would need a box truck and a machine shed to haul and store the huge packages. We didn't buy a thing. I don't know where the nearest Sams club is, never seen one. Winco is big enough for me, we go twice a year, the prices are good compared to the chain store prices....James


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

I am a bigger fan of Costco because I choose to buy organic as often as possible. It's been years since I shopped at Sams but I understand they don't offer as much organic stuff. 

Do you have a BJs close by? About 4x a year we get a flier in the mail for a 60 trial membership. That might be worth the drive a couple of times.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

SAMs for us because its the closest...Costco is about 40 miles from us.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

shop online? Amazon, honeyvillegrain.com and walmart even carries prepper food now:
http://www.walmart.com/search/searc...wl0=e&wl1=g&wl2=&wl3=33160190858&wl4=&veh=sem


----------



## Studhauler (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for your input. Both Sam's and Costco are a 50 mile drive into the "big" city; I drive through it on my way to work anyways. None of the other store mentioned above are in my area. I had a Sam's membership a few years ago, I will try Costco this time


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

We have memberships for both, and I like them both for stocking up. I also shop sales ecerywhere so we have nice variety in our diets.


----------



## tentance (Aug 16, 2012)

we went to both, and discovered sam's had more stuff that we wanted to buy. we go to sam's for flour, sugar,various storables for snacking, sometimes wine, meat, fish. etc.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

No Costco here. I have found that my Sam's membership is worth every penny. I don't buy toilet paper or tissues there but a lot of the staples and seasonings are cheaper than most sores. 

The last couple years they had those raised bed kits which were much cheaper than me buying the material to make my own. The company has a different style raised bed this year, I don't like it.


----------



## CesumPec (May 20, 2011)

Tommyice said:


> I don't have a Sam's (Walmart has not infiltrated our area yet). I have a Costco and a BJ's. Actually have memberships at both. They have different prices on everything and I shop the best price. There are also some things I can get at one that the other doesn't carry. For us BJ's is more "consumer" oriented--smaller packing but there are multiples in the pack. Costco is geared more for the business. Costco has a better selection of tools by us, but BJ's has a better food selection.
> 
> My only recommendation....if Costco offers a one day free trial pass, use it and spend a lot of time there looking at everything and the pricing.


my experience exactly. We keep both memberships.


----------

